# Sig mosquito question



## Dale (Sep 26, 2012)

I just bought a new sig mosquito. The owners manual stated that two springs were included. Upon reading other Internet postings I learned that the longer spring was for utility loads. I looked at both springs and they were exactly the same length and all. I called sig and they told me that the owners manual had not been updated but that sigs are now shipped with two springs and they are both identical. Has anybody also heard this??
Thanks!!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Both springs look the same, but one is lighter, which allows you to shoot lower velocity ammo.


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

I also recieved 2 springs when I purchased mine , the extra in the box had some white paint on one end, the spring in the gun was unpainted
I assumed the installed (unpainted) is for the Hivol. ammo. This weapon works flawlessly CCI Mini mags and other Hivol.ammo.

.....................Jack


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

spooler41 said:


> I also recieved 2 springs when I purchased mine , the extra in the box had some white paint on one end, the spring in the gun was unpainted
> I assumed the installed (unpainted) is for the Hivol. ammo. This weapon works flawlessly CCI Mini mags and other Hivol.ammo.
> 
> .....................Jack


Huh, I shoot CCI mini mags also, but have never gotten through a box of ammo yet without a FTE or FTF or both. Glad yours works flawlessly.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

They used to ship with 2 different springs but the newer models have 2 springs that are the very same. Be sure and install the spring in the right direction. These guns are not for just anyone to pick up and shoot any kind of ammo. They are very prone to limp wrist and will jam if not held firm. The gun has to be lubed good and run wet with high velocity ammo or you are going to hate it.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Just polish the feed ramp.


----------

